# Confused about BR processing vs. receiver processing



## intrinsic (Nov 7, 2008)

I have an older Yamaha RXV3000 which I'm using as a prepro with an OPPO 980H player, and am looking to upgrade. I'm looking at the BDP-83 which has great reviews. I'm also looking at a processor such as the new Integra's or maybe Emotiva.

My question is if the Oppo has great audio/video processing, is there a need to get a processor with the same ability, especially on the video side? It seems like a duplicate of efforts. I can see if you have multiple video sources, and/or outputs.

Am I thinking right if my sources will only be a BR, maybe a cd, a pc music server, sat/cable, ipod, and my outputs will be to a display and separate rooms for music?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

It may be hard to avoid modern audio/video processing these days, depending on your other needs (e.g., HDMI). You can, of course, buy an older processor but, then again, that's what you have already. What are you looking to achieve?


----------



## intrinsic (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm trying to get the best processing I can for my system, and certainly don't want to keep my old receiver. It's getting pretty cranky.

Anyway, if I get a new processor, and then end up allowing the Oppo to do the processing and passing it through...I'm just not getting something I guess. Or is the better option to run the Oppo in source direct mode?

It seems to me the Oppo is almost a single source/out processer. Guess I'm trying to get educated in order to determine the best setup.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With most AVR's when presented with a 1080p/24 signal from a BDP, the signal is going to be unaltered regardless if setup to upsample sources to 1080p. The sources which will be upsampled to 1080p will be DVD's, and your cable box. The DirecTV HDDVR actually sends a 1080p/24 signal so this too will be unaltered.

You stand much to gain by upgrading to a current generation AVR. Between decoding of True HD and DTS-MA and Room Correction, AVR's have really changed for the better.

One aspect where they remain static is the usual lack of meeting rated power. The upper end Onkyo's do meet their rated power as do upper line Denon and Yamaha's.

If you are running fairly efficient speakers, this will not be a huge issue, but if running inefficient speakers, definitely check out measurements of power output of the AVR's you are looking for.

If you provide a max budget you feel comfortable spending, be glad to recommend some receivers which meet their specs. Also, for 799 Dollars, Emotiva offers a true 200 WPC amplifier (XPA-5) which is an excellent value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Greg, your getting some great advice so far. The video processing of a receiver is dependent on the source. I would not worry about it to much particularly if you go with a receiver or Pre-pro that has its own high end video chip The Silicon Optics HQV Reon chip for example is very good and will not make the video quality worse. This can be found in Onkyo's 876 and up receivers.


----------



## intrinsic (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks all,

Besides the info supplied already, my current setup is:

Axiom M80 surround system

SVS PB12

Emotive LPA

Aspen AKSA I built for music

So there is no getting around it . I'll continue to look at products, though I just got an email from Emotiva that the UMC will be shipping late next month.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Great news that Emotiva's SSP is finally ready to ship. Wonderful thing about Emotiva is that they offer a no questions asked return policy if you are not happy with what you have ordered.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Great news that Emotiva's SSP is finally ready to ship. Wonderful thing about Emotiva is that they offer a no questions asked return policy if you are not happy with what you have ordered.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I bet there are many people who will be very pleased with this news, cant wait to see some reviews of it...as for the cost I do not think many will be able to compete...


----------

